# Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2007 Regalos Cigar Review - outstanding



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a great cigar. look,flavour and burn great. draw a bit tight low amount of smoke but very complex

Read the full review here: Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2007 Regalos Cigar Review - outstanding


----------

